# Adobe flash player 10 wilt niet uitpakken

## bodyelectrics

Wie kan me helpen,de nieuwe versie van adobe flash player wilt niet uitpakken omdat er bepaalde items gemaskeerd blijven.

Had daarna een versie van libflashplayer gevonden die met een simpele linker muisklik zou moeten openen en installeren maar die doet het ook niet.

By the way,ik ben een linuxgroentje,t'is pas de eerste dag dat ik het gebruik dus please houdt het een beetje verstaanbaar  :Wink: 

----------

## paulusbrand

Heb je wel de licensie geaccepteerd door het toe te voegen in package.license?

----------

## bodyelectrics

Dit is wat ik gedaan heb en wat het resultaat was;

emerge -av adobe-flash

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "www-plugins/adobe-flash" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.1.53.64 (masked by: AdobeFlash-10.1 license(s))

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-10.1' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/AdobeFlash-10.1'.

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.45.2-r1 (masked by: package.mask, AdobeFlash-10 license(s), ~x86 keyword)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Tobias Heinlein <keytoaster@gentoo.org> (05 Jul 2010)

# Severe security issues (bug #322855)

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-10' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/AdobeFlash-10'.

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.45.2 (masked by: package.mask, AdobeFlash-10 license(s))

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-9.0.277.0 (masked by: AdobeFlash-9.0.31.0 license(s), ~x86 keyword)

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-9.0.31.0' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/AdobeFlash-9.0.31.0'.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Lijkt dus inderdaad een licensie probleem maar welk commando moet ik geven om dit toe te voegen en de player te installeren?

Kan je hier iets specifiekere hulp geven Paulus,of iemand anders?

----------

## paulusbrand

echo "www-plugins/adobe-flash AdobeFlash-10.1" >> /etc/portage/package.license

emerge adobe-flash

 :Wink: 

----------

